# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Moira & Marlon

## lizann

This is pure speculation by me but does anyone else think Moira and Marlon might have an affair?

Honestly i think its time Marlon left

----------


## Hannelene

I asked this question before and I can see something happen. There is something going on between them whether they realise it or not. Not ideal for Marlon as he needs someone who is completely free to be with him

----------


## alan45

NO PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## Hannelene

It's going to happen! I bet

----------


## Chris_2k11

you can see it about 500 miles off

----------


## Hannelene

They have more chemistry then she does with her husband

----------


## Chris_2k11

Whos her husband ive never noticed him (I dont watch all the time)

----------


## Hannelene

John Barton:

----------


## Perdita

He is better looking on tv than that, not the best picture of him imo

----------


## Hannelene

It's not about his look for me he needs to act and I find he lacks presence

----------

